# por sua vez = for his / her part ?



## MugenKaosu

http://www.somatematica.com.br/biograf/newton.php said:
			
		

> Curiosamente, Isaac Newton nasceu menos de um ano apôs  [sic] a morte de Galileu (que, *por sua vez*, nascera três dias antes da morte de Michelangelo, um dos maiores artistas do Renascimento).





			
				MinhaHumildeTradução said:
			
		

> Curiously, Isaac Newton was born less than a year after Galileu's death (who, *for his part*, was born three days before Michelangelo's death, one of the greatest artists of the Renaissance).


Será que daria para substituir "por sua vez" por "for his part"? Em inglês, parece um pouco redundante e desnecessária a expressão, não sei por quê. O que acham?


----------



## Macunaíma

"who, *in turn*, ..." é comum em inglês também. Vai que eu garanto.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Macunaíma said:


> "who, *in turn*, ..." é comum em inglês também. Vai que eu garanto.


"In turn" não tem mais a ver com* logo depois*, *consecutivamente* do que "por sua vez"? Estou dizendo isso por causa deste _thread_.



EDIT: (ver _post _#4) http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1292883


----------



## Macunaíma

Neste contexto, in turn = por sua vez. 

Há uma miríade de threads no EO sobre in turn - como este, por exemplo.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Macunaíma said:


> Neste contexto, in turn = por sua vez.
> 
> Há uma miríade de threads no EO sobre in turn - como este, por exemplo.


Não sei se estou certo em assim pensar, mas me parece que, apesar de "in turn" poder ser traduzido para "por sua vez", o contrário não se aplica (pelo menos não no caso do _post _#1). 

Parece que, neste caso, a ideia seria de "sequência" e por esse, e só por esse, motivo as expressões "in turn" e "por sua vez" seriam sinônimas.

Desculpa [sic] por ser tão cético. É que eu preciso ter mais do que certeza de que o uso da expressão está certo e é corrente antes de começar a usá-la.


----------



## GamblingCamel

MugenKaosu said:


> "In turn" não tem mais a ver com* logo depois*, *consecutivamente* do que "por sua vez"?



Yes, "in turn" does = consecutively -- AND in your OP, you're talking about consecutive events, though in a reverse order (backwards through time).

Abner was the first born of five brothers, fathered by Ntusi himself, who in turn was born by Jende.
Thanatos is the son of Night, who in turn was born from Chaos.  

...who in turn was born ...


----------



## Macunaíma

MugenKaosu said:


> É que eu preciso ter mais do que certeza de que o uso da expressão está certo e é corrente antes de começar a usá-la.



É correntíssimo e, me parece, soa mais educado, formal do que "for his/her/its part" (expressão que, aliás, me é estranha; meu contato com o inglês basicamente se limita a leituras tipo Richard Dawkins, Alain de Botton, etc. - nada muito coloquial.)


----------



## MugenKaosu

GamblingCamel said:


> Yes, "in turn" does = consecutively -- AND in your OP, you're talking about consecutive events, though in a reverse order (backwards through time).
> 
> Abner was the first born of five brothers, fathered by Ntusi himself, who in turn was born by Jende.
> Thanatos is the son of Night, who in turn was born from Chaos.
> 
> ...who in turn was born ...


Okay, você achou uma sequência ali, mas...
E se fosse assim?: 
"John ficou o dia inteiro jogando futebol. Mike, por sua vez, não gosta muito de esportes."

1ª pergunta: tem alguma sequência aqui?
2ª: dá para traduzir assim?: "John has played soccer the whole day. Mike, *in turn*, doesn't like sports much."


----------



## GamblingCamel

"Curiosamente, Isaac Newton nasceu menos de um ano apôs a morte de Galileu (que, *por sua vez, nascera três dias antes* da morte de Michelangelo, um dos maiores artistas do Renascimento)"

> 無限 *In turn*, how about you telling me why the OP used indicativo mais-que-perfeito for "nascer"?


----------



## GamblingCamel

MugenKaosu said:


> 1ª pergunta: tem alguma sequência aqui?
> 2ª: dá para traduzir assim?: "John has played soccer the whole day. Mike, *in turn* *for his part*, doesn't like sports much."



ROFL .. no consecutive order _aí_

 ... for his part ...


----------



## MugenKaosu

GamblingCamel said:


> "Curiosamente, Isaac Newton nasceu menos de um ano apôs a morte de Galileu (que, *por sua vez, nascera três dias antes* da morte de Michelangelo, um dos maiores artistas do Renascimento)"
> 
> > 無限 *In turn*, how about you telling me why the OP used indicativo mais-que-perfeito for "nascer"?


Indicativo mais-que-perfeito = tempo mais passado que o pretérito perfeito
"O telefone *tinha tocado*. Eu *atendi*. "(eu atendi depois dele tocar. Tem como atender antes?)

Então, naquele caso, Galileu nasceu ANTES de Isaac Newton.

--------------------
Não sei se ajuda, mas nós, na fala cotidiana, não usamos o pretérito mais-que-perfeito, mas sim a construção "*ter * (pretérito imperfeito) + verbo principal (particípio)":
"Eu tinha feito a lição de casa" = "Eu fizera a lição de casa" = "Eu havia feito a lição de casa" (também pode usar o verbo *haver*)

P.S.: talvez eu devesse ter traduzido: "nascera"--->"had been born" ?


----------



## Macunaíma

Então concluímos que for his part = as far as he is concerned.

Será que é isso? Estou começando a ter preguiça...


----------



## englishmania

^Past Perfect, GC.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> Então concluímos que for his part = as far as he is concerned.
> 
> Será que é isso? Estou começando a ter preguiça...



"_Ai, que preguiça_!"


----------



## MugenKaosu

GC, será que tem como você estruturar o texto em verde do post #1 de forma que o "for his part" se encaixe? É que quero ter mais clara a distinção entre "in turn" e "for one's part".


----------



## GamblingCamel

MugenKaosu said:


> GC, será que tem como você estruturar o texto em verde do post #1 de forma que o "for his part" se encaixe? É que quero ter mais clara a distinção entre "in turn" e "for one's part".


My PT reading comprehension skills are no longer functioning well tonight. Sorry, INFINITY.

We're talking about subtle distinctions in EN. For your part, as you read more in English, all, in turn, will fall into place.


----------



## Macunaíma

Mugen, se você for tentar aprender inglês como quem aprende engenharia vai ficar louco. Você vai desperdiçar um tempão desenhando mapas mentais só para se dar conta depois que eles não o levaram a lugar nenhum. Essas fórmulas sempre desmoronam quando você chega a determinado nível. Por que você não digita umas frasezinhas chave no Google e usa os resultados como um corpus? Assim você assimila o significado sem se perder em regras fantasiosas. Digo isso porque eu também já fui um estudante de inglês de 17 anos com 'anal retentive learning methods' . Chega uma hora em que você rasga suas anotações e se rende.


----------



## MugenKaosu

GamblingCamel said:


> My PT reading comprehension skills are no longer functioning well tonight. Sorry, INFINITY.
> 
> You're talking about subtle distinctions in EN. For your part, as you read more in English, all, in turn, will fall into place.


Vou tentar aprender o uso das expressões vendo como o pessoal daí as USA (hahahaha... hahah... hah... tá, não teve graça). Se eu ficar em dúvida faço outro _thread_ e confirmo se aprendi certo. 

Obrigado, G.C.
Obrigado, Macunaíma.
Obrigado, E.M., por me ajudar a ajudar o G.C. a me ajudar.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Macunaíma said:


> Mugen, se você for tentar aprender inglês como quem aprende engenharia vai ficar louco. Você vai desperdiçar um tempão desenhando mapas mentais só para se dar conta depois que eles não o levaram a lugar nenhum. Essas fórmulas sempre desmoronam quando você chega a determinado nível. Por que você não digita umas frasezinhas chave no Google e usa os resultados como um corpus? Assim você assimila o significado sem se perder em regras fantasiosas. Digo isso porque eu também já fui um estudante de inglês de 17 anos com 'anal retentive learning methods' . Chega uma hora em que você rasga suas anotações e se rende.


Okay. Vou me lembrar disso!

Novamente, obrigado.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> Mugen, se você for tentar aprender inglês como quem aprende engenharia vai ficar louco. Você vai desperdiçar um tempão desenhando mapas mentais só para se dar conta depois que eles não o levaram a lugar nenhum. Essas fórmulas sempre desmoronam quando você chega a determinado nível. Por que você não digita umas frasezinhas chave no Google e usa os resultados como um corpus? Assim você assimila o significado sem se perder em regras fantasiosas. Digo isso porque eu também já fui um estudante de inglês de 17 anos com 'anal retentive learning methods' . Chega uma hora em que você rasga suas anotações e *se rende*.



Hehe. *Se rende* looks and sounds like *sur render*.

Happy Easter to both of you!! It's been a blast!!


----------

